# Lotus Birth-Updated w/ pics of our encapsulation!pg8



## heaven

I have posted this in a couple of places and gotten a lot of slack here. Hopefully this is the correct area and some people can share with me about their experience.

I am having a home water birth and it will also be a lotus birth. Please share your experiences if you have done either. I am especially interested in hearing more about lotus births if you have done this. Please let me know anything I would need to know, as I am a first timer at this. :happydance:


----------



## Blah11

I'm not but I am interested in your reasoning why you want a lotus birth?


eta - I will be having a home water birth too and doing delayed cord clamping but don't see the point or practicality of carrying a dead piece of meat around for days.


----------



## Mervs Mum

We talked about lotus birth and why people decide to go for it on the hopefuls thread once. Snagglepat is a member that had one and there have been others if you do a search narrowed to this board. :)

This is snagglepat's website where she talks about her lotus journey 

Lotus Birth


----------



## Linzi

Mervs Mum said:


> We talked about lotus birth and why people decide to go for it on the hopefuls thread once. Snagglepat is a member that had one and there have been others if you do a search narrowed to this board. :)
> 
> This is snagglepat's website where she talks about her lotus journey
> 
> Lotus Birth

I haven't read that before but it is a beautiful story, thanks for sharing. 

I'm not sure I could do it but reading that has def changed some of my ideas about it.

xxx


----------



## heaven

Mervs Mum said:


> We talked about lotus birth and why people decide to go for it on the hopefuls thread once. Snagglepat is a member that had one and there have been others if you do a search narrowed to this board. :)
> 
> This is snagglepat's website where she talks about her lotus journey
> 
> Lotus Birth

I really like reading this. It just feels right to do this. For my last birth, I remember wanting an epidural and a hospital birth b/c I was so young. I couldn't imagine people wanted to do labor naturally. Since then, I have evolved spiritually and mentally. I know this doesn't seem right to many, as it is a new concept, but once people understand why-it seems the only logical choice. I couldn't kill a seperation that my child has with something, especially something that has given her life while in the womb. We are born with it and it seperates naturally, so it is only natural that the process is done naturally.


----------



## heaven

Blah11 said:


> I'm not but I am interested in your reasoning why you want a lotus birth?
> 
> 
> eta - I will be having a home water birth too and doing delayed cord clamping but don't see the point or practicality of carrying a dead piece of meat around for days.

Oh sure, I guess you should rip your nails right off of your hands as well, and your hair. After all, it is dead meat! :wacko:

I am sorry but your response is just ignorant.
For us, it is sacred and spiritual. Thanks.


----------



## ambreen359

hi i am planning a lotus birth due anytime - i think people think it is strange wanting one but once u read about it and the connection the baby has to it i cant imagine why someone wouldnt want to do it - just my opinion x good luck with it i read about actuall lotus births so i could understand what was required i think basically to start u will need a colander and a bowl - were planning on washing it and putting lavendar on it and wrapping in a cloth nappy


----------



## Blah11

heaven said:


> Blah11 said:
> 
> 
> I'm not but I am interested in your reasoning why you want a lotus birth?
> 
> 
> eta - I will be having a home water birth too and doing delayed cord clamping but don't see the point or practicality of carrying a dead piece of meat around for days.
> 
> Oh sure, I guess you should rip your nails right off of your hands as well, and your hair. After all, it is dead meat! :wacko:
> 
> I am sorry but your response is just ignorant.
> For us, it is sacred and spiritual. Thanks.Click to expand...

Hair and nails aren't meat and don't rot so... :roll: & Its not out of ignorance either. Ive read up on lotus births and I know that it really holds not medical reasoning (unlike delayed cord clamping) and I don't really 'get' the spiritual side of things so it's not for me. I plan on being my babys comfort once its born, I see no reason to keep a dead, salted organ in a bucket or whatever plus it's just not practical for my family as I have a 2 year old to think of too.

No need to be rude cos people don't share the same opinions as you :nope: If you make a thread on something not considered the norm, you should expect atleast some degree of 'backlash'. & I see no point in making a million threads all over the forum in hopes of having someone agree with you.


----------



## Mervs Mum

Bit sad that this thread has some bad feeling in it. :( it's pretty rare over here on this board usually. It's really hard to get tone across in type sometimes but I can see why heaven was offended by the 'dead meat' comment. It was a little insensitive. I'm a spiritual person and get why you would do it but I'm not sure I would want to myself, but never say never! :lol:


----------



## Blah11

What would you refer to it as? A dead organ?


----------



## heaven

Blah11 said:


> heaven said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blah11 said:
> 
> 
> I'm not but I am interested in your reasoning why you want a lotus birth?
> 
> 
> eta - I will be having a home water birth too and doing delayed cord clamping but don't see the point or practicality of carrying a dead piece of meat around for days.
> 
> Oh sure, I guess you should rip your nails right off of your hands as well, and your hair. After all, it is dead meat! :wacko:
> 
> I am sorry but your response is just ignorant.
> For us, it is sacred and spiritual. Thanks.Click to expand...
> 
> Hair and nails aren't meat and don't rot so... :roll: & Its not out of ignorance either. Ive read up on lotus births and I know that it really holds not medical reasoning (unlike delayed cord clamping) and I don't really 'get' the spiritual side of things so it's not for me. I plan on being my babys comfort once its born, I see no reason to keep a dead, salted organ in a bucket or whatever plus it's just not practical for my family as I have a 2 year old to think of too.
> 
> No need to be rude cos people don't share the same opinions as you :nope: If you make a thread on something not considered the norm, you should expect atleast some degree of 'backlash'. & I see no point in making a million threads all over the forum in hopes of having someone agree with you.Click to expand...

Your hair and nails are rotting cells that are dead! FYI. I am educated in this as I am a licensed cosmetologist and entering the medical field.

Anyway, since you don't understand, I am not going to press it. I am not all over this forum looking for someone to agree with me, but to learn about others who have had this experience. I heard to post it in the natural section, so I did, than I learned of the the natural birthing section and determined that would be more fitting.I guess since you only have negativity to say about it, you can leave this thread b/c the point is to gain wisdom from those who are planning the same thing Thank you to those who are supportive. I will say that this is not everyones cup of tea in advance, but again the point of this thread is for pointers of things that they did. Such as which oils worked best, how much salt, how many times a day, etc.


----------



## heaven

ambreen359 said:


> hi i am planning a lotus birth due anytime - i think people think it is strange wanting one but once u read about it and the connection the baby has to it i cant imagine why someone wouldnt want to do it - just my opinion x good luck with it i read about actuall lotus births so i could understand what was required i think basically to start u will need a colander and a bowl - were planning on washing it and putting lavendar on it and wrapping in a cloth nappy

You'll have to let me know how this goes for you! I am very excited for you. I just love how this sounds and feels.:thumbup:


----------



## Blah11

You're very rude :\


----------



## Mervs Mum

Blah11 said:


> What would you refer to it as? A dead organ?



A placenta. You're being emotive.


----------



## Mervs Mum

Omg I actually can't believe you are bringing this shit in here. FFS.


----------



## Mervs Mum

And you Blah are incredibly rude.


----------



## silver_penny

I did "extended" DCC with my second, and am considering doing a lotus birth next time around. By extended, I mean that we didn't cut the cord until twelve hours later. Looking back on it, I would have liked to have done a lotus birth, but we now have the placenta in the freezer waiting to be planted under a tree. What I think is so stupendous about the placenta is that its not only a part of your baby, but also has some of you in it too. For some, its just a dead organ, or a dead piece of meat to be thrown away in the hazardous waste at the hospital without even a second glance. For others, however, it is a spiritual connection between their babies and themselves. :flower:


----------



## Tegans Mama

Snagglepats writings on her lotus birth are absolutely beautiful. I would love one, but I am pretty sure my OH would not be up for it. Plus (and I'm unsure on this because I've not researched it) I'm not sure you can encapsulate a placenta that was lotus birthed? And I feel the encapsulation is more important to ME as a mother.

The placenta is very special to some people - it is the life source of our babies for nine months. In essence it is PART of them since it's made from the same cell that they are. Of course it's going to be of value (both sentimental and physical) and of course someone who feels that value will be offended by someone referring to it as a piece of dead meat :nope: I understand the sentiment but it could have been said a little better


----------



## Arcanegirl

Blah11 said:


> You're very rude :\

And youre not? Have some respect, if you dont have any interest in the subject then there is no need for you to be in the thread to insult others that do.


----------



## nov_mum

I find it interesting and I guess for me I have been pleased to see the back of my placentas as they were thought to be the cause for my preeclampsia. My friend is considering a lotus birth and we have talked a bit about it. I find caring for the baby is enough of a challenge for me though and the spiritual significance is not special for me so I was never upset to be parted from it although I was fascinated to have a good look over it before it was tossed. I live in a country though where it is really common to keep your placenta and perform certain rites so I understand that to many it is sacred and special. I hope you get the answers you want.


----------



## Blah11

I understand why people keep theirs and bury it or something as it kept your baby alive for 9 months but I still dont understand why people keep it attached to their baby when its done its job :shrug: Like I said, I was interested in the reason to why OP decided to do a lotus birth. Obv she doesnt want to share so I'll leave it be.

I didn't insult anyone either.


----------



## Mervs Mum

The way you phrased this ^^^^ post isn't rude. All your others were. Rude, ignorant and offensive. It's actually been the first thing to piss me off on here in quite a long time. No in fact make that ever.


----------



## Mervs Mum

And I'm hardly surprised she's not feeling like sharing her deeper thoughts or feelings othe issue for them to be rubbished in an insulting way! It's one thing saying:




Blah11 said:


> I understand why people keep theirs and bury it or something as it kept your baby alive for 9 months but I still dont understand why people keep it attached to their baby when its done its job :shrug:

And and ENTIRELY different thing to say:



Blah11 said:


> I will be having a home water birth too and doing delayed cord clamping but don't see the point or practicality of carrying a dead piece of meat around for days.

Or:



Blah11 said:


> I will be having a home water birth too and doing delayed cord clamping but don't see the point or practicality of carrying a dead piece of meat around for days.




Blah11 said:


> After all, it is dead meat! :wacko:

And.....



Blah11 said:


> What would you refer to it as? A dead organ?


Dead organ, dead meat 'wacko' smilies.....yes that's ALL pretty narrow minded and insulting. I'm not having a lotus birth nor do I think I ever would by you ARE insulting.


----------



## Blah11

:shrug: I know my intentions weren't to insult so I'm not going to sit and defend myself. Worded wrong, maybe.


----------



## bathbabe

Iv not had a lotus birth nor do i plan too but it does interest me, i have researched about it. 
I will be doing delayed cord clamping next time but i think that will be as far as i go. 
I personally dont feel 'connected' to the placenta but i can see how others could, i understand why people choose to do it. 
Anyway after all that rambling what im trying to say is good luck :) and iv read snugglepats story before, i think she would be the best person to talk to about it x


----------



## lesleyann

I have not had one and dont really fancy it myself, however I wish you the best with it, read the stories are intresting I just dont think I would have the time to deal with newborn, placenta, toddler, 2dogs and the house lol


----------



## heaven

silver_penny said:


> I did "extended" DCC with my second, and am considering doing a lotus birth next time around. By extended, I mean that we didn't cut the cord until twelve hours later. Looking back on it, I would have liked to have done a lotus birth, but we now have the placenta in the freezer waiting to be planted under a tree. What I think is so stupendous about the placenta is that its not only a part of your baby, but also has some of you in it too. For some, its just a dead organ, or a dead piece of meat to be thrown away in the hazardous waste at the hospital without even a second glance. For others, however, it is a spiritual connection between their babies and themselves. :flower:

This sounds beautiful. What made you change your mind about the lotus birth last time? When you did finally cut it, how was your baby? I have heard that some get fussy when it is time to cut it.( I searched the subject and I saw that you were intending to do this.-Unfortunatly a select few that are attacking the subject this time(in this thread and in another of mine- I see the same people lurking to post some negativity.)

I ask again, please don't post if you are going to be negative-the point of this thread is about a beautiful life experience. Each of us has a different birth story, and let it be hers. I am not here to tell anyone their birth is wrong, for I don't think that way-what I do think, is that this feels right for us. Let us not judge each other and if it isn't your cup of tea, as I have said before, no need to argue with the OP or others. :thumbup: Thanks in advance.


----------



## heaven

Mervs Mum said:


> And I'm hardly surprised she's not feeling like sharing her deeper thoughts or feelings othe issue for them to be rubbished in an insulting way! It's one thing saying:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blah11 said:
> 
> 
> I understand why people keep theirs and bury it or something as it kept your baby alive for 9 months but I still dont understand why people keep it attached to their baby when its done its job :shrug:
> 
> And and ENTIRELY different thing to say:
> 
> 
> 
> Blah11 said:
> 
> 
> I will be having a home water birth too and doing delayed cord clamping but don't see the point or practicality of carrying a dead piece of meat around for days.Click to expand...
> 
> Or:
> 
> 
> 
> Blah11 said:
> 
> 
> I will be having a home water birth too and doing delayed cord clamping but don't see the point or practicality of carrying a dead piece of meat around for days.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blah11 said:
> 
> 
> After all, it is dead meat! :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> And.....
> 
> 
> 
> Blah11 said:
> 
> 
> What would you refer to it as? A dead organ?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dead organ, dead meat 'wacko' smilies.....yes that's ALL pretty narrow minded and insulting. I'm not having a lotus birth nor do I think I ever would by you ARE insulting.Click to expand...

Thanks for sticking up for me. I searched the topic this morning,and I found even worse posts from a specific person in others lotus births posts. Unfortunately this topic makes the pot boil, when it only is intended to gain wisdom and information from those who have experienced this. 
I said in a post above, if you are here to make the pot boil, please take away the heat ladies. Again, this is about a beautiful life experience of birthing my baby and it isn't meant to be here for judgement or to cast stones at for being "different".


----------



## Rebaby

Hmm. I find placentas interesting, and was glad i got to have a snoop at mine before it was taken away after my last birth. I think if we owned our own home then i would keep the placenta this time to bury in the garden but it seems a bit odd as we rent and know we will be moving in a couple of years time so i wouldn't want to leave it behind iykwim?

I have heard, anecdotally, that babies who have lotus births tend to be very calm and peaceful in their early days but i have no personal experience to back that up as no one i know IRL has ever had one or probably even knows what it is tbh!

I feel confused about lotus birth in the sense that from an evolutionary perspective it doesn't seem to make much sense as animals seperate their young from their placentas shortly after birth, iirc to do with predators and the strong smell from the afterbirth :shrug: 

Having said that waterbirth doesn't make sense for a mammal from an evolutionary perspective either and i'm hoping for one of those so who am i to judge?! :blush:

It's not something i have an interest in doing, i think the practicalities would be an added burden with a newborn and toddler to care for in the postpartum period, and i wonder how our pets would react to it :shrug:

I hope it turns out to be all you hope it will be anyway :thumbup:


----------



## ambreen359

Initially my husband was not keen but when i explained the connection that the baby has to it he has come round we rent and are planning on potting it once it comes away- i think at the end of the day we all choose what feels right for me this is my third and last baby (i was very young when had 1st two so did nothing apart from go to hospital have baby and told what to do by others) this one we have an IM having a home waterbirth and a lotus birth that all will happen as long as baby is ok if i have to be transfered we will have to cut the cord but in my heart i know it will all be ok for ladies thinking about it i think reading about other lotus births def helped me make my decision good luck x


----------



## silver_penny

My DH wasn't too keen on the lotus birth at the time, but since then has changed his thinking. We didn't cut the cord until we woke up the next morning, as LO was born at night. He was a little fussy after cutting the cord, but not extensively. His cord did fall off faster than my DS1, but my kids seem to keep their cords on quite a while. DS1's cord stayed on for a little over 2 weeks. DS2's cord fell off in 7-10 days. I have heard one benefit of a lotus birth is that the cord falls away in 3-4 days, which would be much more preferable, especially since my children seem to keep their stumps on longer than most.

Oh, and if you use salt as a preservative/antimicrobial, you can't use it to plant under a tree, as the salt will kill the tree.


----------



## sequeena

I've never heard of lotus birth but wow, good luck with it! The story is amazing. It's not for me or my partner but next time I'd like to do delayed cord clamping and bury the placenta. I loved looking at Thomas' when I delivered it. Even had a poke :lol:


----------



## cosmicgirlxxx

Im really interested in delayed cord clamping and hope to do this with my next one. Thanks for educating me about lotus births and good luck with your birth x


----------



## booflebump

Tegans Mama said:


> Snagglepats writings on her lotus birth are absolutely beautiful. I would love one, but I am pretty sure my OH would not be up for it. Plus (and I'm unsure on this because I've not researched it) I'm not sure you can encapsulate a placenta that was lotus birthed? And I feel the encapsulation is more important to ME as a mother.

No, you can't encapsulate with a full lotus birth. It is however possible with a partial lotus birth, and with the following https://placentamom.weebly.com/faq.html



> What if I want a Lotus Birth?
> A lotus birth is when the placenta is left attached to the baby until it detaches on its own, generally after several days. In lotus birth, it is common to salt or otherwise help the placenta dry out more quickly. While lotus birth is a beautiful ceremony honoring the connection between placenta and baby, it renders the placenta unsuitable for consumption if done in this traditional manner. However, you can still have a lotus birth and encapsulate your placenta if you preform it using this trick from Gloria Lemay:




> LOTUS Birth with PLACENTOPHAGY: buy a new thermal lunch bag with a zipper closing around the top. Buy six freezer cold packs that will fit well into the thermal lunch bag. Have two packs in the freezer at all times. Soon after the placenta is birthed, create a little mini-fridge for it by putting one frozen pack on the bottom of the bag, then the placenta, then the second frozen pack and, then, do up the zipper with just the cord coming out of the corner of the zipped up bag.
> 
> As soon as the cord separates (typically day 4 or 5), dehydrate and encapsulate the red, meaty parts from the maternal side of the placenta. You&#8217;ll know the placenta has been kept fresh by the smell i.e. it should smell like fresh meat.
> 
> You can also preform a modified lotus birth by keeping the placenta connected to the baby for up to three or four hours. This would give the baby a gentle transition to the world, and the placenta would still be fit for consumption after this amount of time without having to follow the above steps. Do not exceed four hours before separating the placenta and refrigerating it if you do not follow the above steps.


----------



## Arcanegirl

Im glad i stumbled on this thread actually, some interesting reading and ive learnt something new :D


----------



## Samantha675

Mervs Mum said:


> We talked about lotus birth and why people decide to go for it on the hopefuls thread once. Snagglepat is a member that had one and there have been others if you do a search narrowed to this board. :)
> 
> This is snagglepat's website where she talks about her lotus journey
> 
> Lotus Birth

That was lovely.

I have been planning on delayed cord cutting and placental encapsulation. But I like the idea of leaving it the few hours then cutting the cord. It took 10 days for my son's cord to fall off, and I would love for the healing process to happen faster, as to be quite honest, the cord stub grossed me out. :blush: Plus a happier calm baby would be nice, my son was born via c-section, and I hated it and often wonder what effects that has had on him.


----------



## Linzi

Funnily enough the cord stump freaked me out as well, but I wasn't grossed out by the cord or the placenta which I guess doesn't make much sense :rofl: the nurse showed me the placenta, explained what each bit was for... it was really interesting!!

but i hated the stump i didnt want to touch it :rofl: xx


----------



## chuck

I took a look at my placenta with Stanley I didnt get the physiological 3rd stage I wanted though there were some blood loss concerns so they wanted managed and I didnt have the energy to argue and hubby didnt care less.

Shame I would have loved to have had it encapsulated but there was no way I or hubby was going to do it and we could afford to pay to get it done.

I have no spiritual thinking about the placenta, to me it is what it is a temporary organ, but I do see the value in eating it - lots of nutrients after all. 

I've heard MW's refer to the placenta as offal - now thats lovely!


----------



## booflebump

Linzi said:


> Funnily enough the cord stump freaked me out as well, but I wasn't grossed out by the cord or the placenta which I guess doesn't make much sense :rofl: the nurse showed me the placenta, explained what each bit was for... it was really interesting!!
> 
> but i hated the stump i didnt want to touch it :rofl: xx

I LOVE placentas, but hate cleaning cord stumps :rofl:


----------



## Tegans Mama

Thanks Boofs! I didn't think it was possible.


----------



## Linzi

booflebump said:


> Linzi said:
> 
> 
> Funnily enough the cord stump freaked me out as well, but I wasn't grossed out by the cord or the placenta which I guess doesn't make much sense :rofl: the nurse showed me the placenta, explained what each bit was for... it was really interesting!!
> 
> but i hated the stump i didnt want to touch it :rofl: xx
> 
> I LOVE placentas, but hate cleaning cord stumps :rofl:Click to expand...

I asked our mw to show me how to clean mollys stump coz i was scared of hurting her, she was like twisting it round & ragging on it a bit BORK it made my eyes water a bit :rofl:

xx


----------



## booflebump

Linzi said:


> booflebump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linzi said:
> 
> 
> Funnily enough the cord stump freaked me out as well, but I wasn't grossed out by the cord or the placenta which I guess doesn't make much sense :rofl: the nurse showed me the placenta, explained what each bit was for... it was really interesting!!
> 
> but i hated the stump i didnt want to touch it :rofl: xx
> 
> I LOVE placentas, but hate cleaning cord stumps :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> I asked our mw to show me how to clean mollys stump coz i was scared of hurting her, she was like twisting it round & ragging on it a bit BORK it made my eyes water a bit :rofl:
> 
> xxClick to expand...

:rofl: That's me...although the version up here is BOKE :sick: :haha: I don't know why it bothers me so much :blush:


----------



## heaven

I am thinking of putting it in a nappy that is unused and organic, and I am thinking of using a copper bowl. Copper naturally is antimicrobial. (google it for details) It also resisits corrosion. It is supposed to be a nice metal, and since I can't afford gold:) I thought this would be nice.

My hubby wants to do the placenta encapsulation and if we choose this, than I will use the advice of the freezer lunch bag.Thanks so much for teaching us about that!

How do woman dry it out?


----------



## Tegans Mama

I think you put your oven on the lowest setting with something holding the door open. I'm not 100% sure though.


----------



## ambreen359

Sarah Buckley's gentle birth gentle mothering gives you lots of info on lotus birth its very informative


----------



## heaven

Tegans Mama said:


> I think you put your oven on the lowest setting with something holding the door open. I'm not 100% sure though.

Thanks. 

I found this:https://www.cafemom.com/journals/read/1577334/Placenta_Encapsulation_Instructions_w_Pictures

careful, it does show pics, so those of you who are faint at heart, I wouldn't go to it.


----------



## Tegans Mama

Thankyou for that heaven, very informative :) I don't think I could do it myself at just a few days PP though!


----------



## Samantha675

Interesting. I am having a woman come to the house to do the encapsulation for me.


----------



## heaven

Samantha675 said:


> Interesting. I am having a woman come to the house to do the encapsulation for me.

I couldn't do it myself I think either. There is just something odd about me baking and cutting up my own body to prepare to eat. I can do the lotus birth and don't think that is out of the norm, but will need help to do the encapsulation if we are going to do it.


----------



## Mervs Mum

You can get DIY kits with a dehydrator or put the oven on the lowest possible setting with a wooden spoon in the door but this is an 8 hour or more job! I've done it in the crock pot/slow cooker with the spoon keeping the lid open so it dries rather than cooks. It's much better if the woman herself can either handle it herself or get involved. It's important to get the right energy flowing by who ever is handling it if you believe in ancient Chinese / herbal medicine principles.


----------



## heaven

Mervs Mum said:


> You can get DIY kits with a dehydrator or put the oven on the lowest possible setting with a wooden spoon in the door but this is an 8 hour or more job! I've done it in the crock pot/slow cooker with the spoon keeping the lid open so it dries rather than cooks. It's much better if the woman herself can either handle it herself or get involved. It's important to get the right energy flowing by who ever is handling it if you believe in ancient Chinese / herbal medicine principles.

Got-cha. I think in some way I am worried that it was something of my baby's and I am taking it now. Like I should bury its sacred being somewhere(we see it as a "living" unit-even though it is removed from the body). I just don't want to do something wrong.
I am definately a believer in Chinese/herbal medicine principles, so we'll have to find ways around my feelings to proceed.


----------



## Samantha675

heaven said:


> Mervs Mum said:
> 
> 
> You can get DIY kits with a dehydrator or put the oven on the lowest possible setting with a wooden spoon in the door but this is an 8 hour or more job! I've done it in the crock pot/slow cooker with the spoon keeping the lid open so it dries rather than cooks. It's much better if the woman herself can either handle it herself or get involved. It's important to get the right energy flowing by who ever is handling it if you believe in ancient Chinese / herbal medicine principles.
> 
> Got-cha. I think in some way I am worried that it was something of my baby's and I am taking it now. Like I should bury its sacred being somewhere(we see it as a "living" unit-even though it is removed from the body). I just don't want to do something wrong.
> I am definately a believer in Chinese/herbal medicine principles, so we'll have to find ways around my feelings to proceed.Click to expand...

I think that is what I like about encapsulating it. It nourished and protected by baby and now by injecting it, I will be better able to do the same.


----------



## Mervs Mum

And even if you can't bring yourself to do the whole process, just getting involve is great. Anyone else working with it also should clear their mind before starting and ensure they keep a good energy and mindset while handling it. When my hands ache from grinding and I feel myself tiring, I stop and pour myself a nice glass of wine or whatever and raise a drink to the placenta, mama and baby and then get back in the groove! :D


----------



## heaven

Samantha675 said:


> heaven said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mervs Mum said:
> 
> 
> You can get DIY kits with a dehydrator or put the oven on the lowest possible setting with a wooden spoon in the door but this is an 8 hour or more job! I've done it in the crock pot/slow cooker with the spoon keeping the lid open so it dries rather than cooks. It's much better if the woman herself can either handle it herself or get involved. It's important to get the right energy flowing by who ever is handling it if you believe in ancient Chinese / herbal medicine principles.
> 
> Got-cha. I think in some way I am worried that it was something of my baby's and I am taking it now. Like I should bury its sacred being somewhere(we see it as a "living" unit-even though it is removed from the body). I just don't want to do something wrong.
> I am definately a believer in Chinese/herbal medicine principles, so we'll have to find ways around my feelings to proceed.Click to expand...
> 
> I think that is what I like about encapsulating it. It nourished and protected by baby and now by injecting it, I will be better able to do the same.Click to expand...

It just dawned on me that I wasn't taking it for me, but for my body to be replinished and for baby to get the nourishment while I am breastfeeding, so in this way, baby isssssssssssssssss getting it still. I am not taking anything from her:happydance: 
Thanks ladies. Thanks mervs mom, I think I just changed the way I see it:)


----------



## Samantha675

heaven said:


> Samantha675 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heaven said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mervs Mum said:
> 
> 
> You can get DIY kits with a dehydrator or put the oven on the lowest possible setting with a wooden spoon in the door but this is an 8 hour or more job! I've done it in the crock pot/slow cooker with the spoon keeping the lid open so it dries rather than cooks. It's much better if the woman herself can either handle it herself or get involved. It's important to get the right energy flowing by who ever is handling it if you believe in ancient Chinese / herbal medicine principles.
> 
> Got-cha. I think in some way I am worried that it was something of my baby's and I am taking it now. Like I should bury its sacred being somewhere(we see it as a "living" unit-even though it is removed from the body). I just don't want to do something wrong.
> I am definately a believer in Chinese/herbal medicine principles, so we'll have to find ways around my feelings to proceed.Click to expand...
> 
> I think that is what I like about encapsulating it. It nourished and protected by baby and now by injecting it, I will be better able to do the same.Click to expand...
> 
> It just dawned on me that I wasn't taking it for me, but for my body to be replinished and for baby to get the nourishment while I am breastfeeding, so in this way, baby isssssssssssssssss getting it still. I am not taking anything from her:happydance:
> Thanks ladies. Thanks mervs mom, I think I just changed the way I see it:)Click to expand...

Just to be clear, I plan on ingesting it, not injecting it. Damn iphone!


----------



## heaven

Samantha675 said:


> heaven said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samantha675 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heaven said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mervs Mum said:
> 
> 
> You can get DIY kits with a dehydrator or put the oven on the lowest possible setting with a wooden spoon in the door but this is an 8 hour or more job! I've done it in the crock pot/slow cooker with the spoon keeping the lid open so it dries rather than cooks. It's much better if the woman herself can either handle it herself or get involved. It's important to get the right energy flowing by who ever is handling it if you believe in ancient Chinese / herbal medicine principles.
> 
> Got-cha. I think in some way I am worried that it was something of my baby's and I am taking it now. Like I should bury its sacred being somewhere(we see it as a "living" unit-even though it is removed from the body). I just don't want to do something wrong.
> I am definately a believer in Chinese/herbal medicine principles, so we'll have to find ways around my feelings to proceed.Click to expand...
> 
> I think that is what I like about encapsulating it. It nourished and protected by baby and now by injecting it, I will be better able to do the same.Click to expand...
> 
> It just dawned on me that I wasn't taking it for me, but for my body to be replinished and for baby to get the nourishment while I am breastfeeding, so in this way, baby isssssssssssssssss getting it still. I am not taking anything from her:happydance:
> Thanks ladies. Thanks mervs mom, I think I just changed the way I see it:)Click to expand...
> 
> Just to be clear, I plan on ingesting it, not injecting it. Damn iphone!Click to expand...

I figured you meant injection by nipple to baby's mouth:) so no worries.


----------



## Enough

A lotus birth sounds fascinating. Thank you for bringing this option to my attention. I am going to do more research.


----------



## booflebump

Another good PE blog

https://placentalove.blogspot.com/2009/11/welcome-to-placenta-apothecary.html


----------



## Nikki_d72

Glad you found the ladies, Heaven. I'm so sorry that you had yet another bad reaction at the start, the reason I directed you here was because that pretty much NEVER happens here, sorry again. Glad there has been some good discussion now though.

Blah, I'm really pissed off at you, this was the type of sh*t Heaven was getting hit with on the main board, I sent her here to get away from that and I was astounded when it happened again, that's not the spirit of the natural boards, we're meant to be the tolerant, decent ones.

ETA: Do you think if you did the partial Lotus with the refrigerated thing, the baby would feel the cold from it? I've read that they will flinch when the placenta is touched even when asleep, so this just sprung to mind.


----------



## diz

i was thinking that it might be nice to make 'something' for the placenta. So you first cover it with a cloth nappy, then a second outer which you had made specially. It could be something made from a good maternity top that has served you well. You could decorate it with soft silky tabs, flowers etc, and then later the baby could have it as a comfort blanket.


----------



## wigglywoo

I'm intrigued about the logistics. I've read that it is wrapped etc, but is the placenta left hanging from the cord or do you bundle/wrap it all up close to the baby and kind of carry it on top of the baby (I don't mean literally hanging, but mean is it just the placenta which is wrapped/covered and the cord is not)? Please excuse my ignorance, but I just don't understand how it works!


----------



## Samantha675

I spoke to my MW about this Thursday, and she has had several clients do a lotus birth. I said I wanted to modify lotus, and she said, no problem, we will have to chill it till we cut it for encapsulation. *Bonus* her apprentice does encapsulation for half the price the woman I was going to use!!! Plus she will already be there! I am really happy about that!


----------



## hot tea

Lotus birth is fascinating! Seeing this thread, then reading about it more online has brought things to a different light for me. At first seeing that it means to leave the placenta attached made me feel sort of ill, then as I read the more sense this made. It sounds like it could feel very, very "right". I have a lot to consider, and a lot more reading to do now!

I want to encapsulate my placenta (for health benefits for me) but now I have choices to make.


----------



## Rmar

We had a lotus birth for cultural reasons but now I have done it, I would want to do it again cultural or not.

People ask how I carried her around and the answer is I hardly did. Those 5 days the placenta was there, we took it slow. When we did move, it was to sit somewhere else in the house for a few hours and she would sleep on my lap.

Day 5, we were so eager for the cord to fall away and when it did, we had a bit of a celebration. We took a bath together and DH walked her around the house. It was small things but they were really special to be finally able to do them.

It did look a bit gross to see the cord decompose. The placenta was always wrapped so it wasn't too bad. I used to put witch hazel and breastmilk at the stump part.

We were supposed to plant the placenta close to where she was born but we are renting so we will be doing it in a pot when the time feels right and taking it with us. We are smoking it and planting some of the ashes of the smoking ceremony (cultual) and the other ashes will go in a small container for DD to take with her camping and whenever there is a campfire, she adds her ashes and collects some more when the fire goes out.

I would have liked to encapsulate for health benefits but keeping with the culture was an important part of recognising my ancestors.


----------



## heaven

wigglywoo said:


> I'm intrigued about the logistics. I've read that it is wrapped etc, but is the placenta left hanging from the cord or do you bundle/wrap it all up close to the baby and kind of carry it on top of the baby (I don't mean literally hanging, but mean is it just the placenta which is wrapped/covered and the cord is not)? Please excuse my ignorance, but I just don't understand how it works!

I have read from others that they bundle it in a nappy/special cloth on top of them when holding them or if in a room, it is wrapped in a nappy/special cloth in a bowl. (I am planning on it being copper.)
For placenta encapsulation afterwards, many people put it on ice, or ice packs, and then in a freezer bag, in a freezer lunch bag.(one person noted this-see her response)

Thank you ladies for all of your responses.


----------



## WantingABubba

What a beautiful, beautiful thread (minus the rudeness, ignorance and negativity in the beginning). I have been interested in Lotus birthing since I first found out about it and am definitely going to do it with my child. I don't see why, if you want the best for your baby, you wouldn't even consider it. It's lovely to see so many ladies on here who are willing/planning to/have done a Lotus birth - it's inspiring!


----------



## WantingABubba

Oh wow, I just looked into the placenta encapsulation and that's AMAZING! Ooo, I'd have to do a partial Lotus and encapsulation! Thanks for sharing your info, ladies!


----------



## hot tea

I ended up having my placenta encapsulated and it has worked wonders for me.


----------



## heaven

hot tea said:


> I ended up having my placenta encapsulated and it has worked wonders for me.

Thanks for updating! How did it go for you? Do you want to share how/what you did? Would love to hear all about it! I'm still holding on to baby in my tummy! So not too much longer for me.


----------



## xSin

Wow I'd never heard about lotus birth until now; what a fascinating idea! 
The encapsulating is something I'm going to have to do more research on as well. :)


----------



## becstar

I would love to be into this but my utter squeamishness is part of the reason I am a vegetarian... Good luck though!


----------



## Torsornin

I have to admit at first when I read this it rather squicked me out. 

Then my nurse tolerance training took effect and I told myself - everyone has the right to the perfect birth in their book - even if it differs from yours Miss Torsornin

I did start reading up on it and found it interesting and have some questions. 

I admit at first the idea of encapsulating the placenta squicked me out -- and now I am considering it. Who knows.....


----------



## WantingABubba

becstar said:


> I would love to be into this but my utter squeamishness is part of the reason I am a vegetarian... Good luck though!

Hey, I'm veggie too! :happydance:


----------



## WantingABubba

Torsornin said:


> I have to admit at first when I read this it rather squicked me out.
> 
> Then my nurse tolerance training took effect and I told myself - everyone has the right to the perfect birth in their book - even if it differs from yours Miss Torsornin
> 
> I did start reading up on it and found it interesting and have some questions.
> 
> I admit at first the idea of encapsulating the placenta squicked me out -- and now I am considering it. Who knows.....

Please do! There's lots of info out there :D


----------



## Torsornin

I have real questions and want to have a real discussion about this - would you care to discuss, the good, the bad, the ugly and the unknown??? :winkwink: Really interested to see what you (and others) have to say both positive and negative and some thoughts on different things


----------



## SaucySac38

Met with midwife yesterday that we decided to go with and she is completely on board with lotus birthing! I don't think I will encapsulate as I would like to plant the placenta for our baby under a fruit tree we will plant. So, freezing it is on the agenda!


----------



## Mervs Mum

If you're not keen to ingest it directly and/or are thinking about lotus birth, the other super easy option is a tincture. It's easy to do,and gives you and baby a life long homeopathic remedy


----------



## heaven

Updated w/pics of our encapsulation.

Will update lotus story soon and encapsulation.

Have bad news about lotus part though-docs went to cut cord :(
 



Attached Files:







CIMG2889.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 105









CIMG2896.jpg
File size: 42.8 KB
Views: 80


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Sorry your thread has been filled with bullshit and that the doctor didn't do what you wanted. I'm not a lotus birth hopeful but I will be encapsulating when the day comes. Can't wait for more updates. :)


----------



## heaven

sleepinbeauty said:


> Sorry your thread has been filled with bullshit and that the doctor didn't do what you wanted. I'm not a lotus birth hopeful but I will be encapsulating when the day comes. Can't wait for more updates. :)

Thanks. Odd having to tame the thread at times, but glad I looked into it b/c I learned a lot of beautiful info.

Well we were all on board w/ docs about lotus birth or so I thought. I told nurse that I atleast wanted a delayed cutting if lotus birth was not possible. 
The nurse practically delivered my baby, not the doc. Head was out and all-then she got doc. I was appalled. Doc came in and finished and went to cut cord immediately. She clamped it, at which point I jumped and said if it was to be cut-hubby was. She gave me a weird look and said ok. Gave him scissors and he did it. I was pissed. 

But have beautiful encapsulation part. We had to sign a release for it and doc told us to take it off hospital grounds immediately b/c it is a "hazard". He took it home and put in fridge. (we keep our fridge as cold as a freezer about) Hubby cleaned it while listening to reggae(which I loved while I was pregnant) and he meditated. He steamed it first with lemons. I am sensitive to ginger-so we left that out. Then he dehydrated it in an excalibur dehydrator. Someone gave it as a gift miraculously a month before birth.(they are over 300 dollars!) He then grinded it in a food processor after it was complete. He made the cord in the universe symbol instead of the heart b/c he said the "heart is a made up shape". Would have been happy w/ either:) He then put them into the capsules. (the pic only shows a portion of them)I take 3 in morn and 3 at night.I love that he did it and that he was so into it:happydance: I think the pills helped bring down my babies jaundice level the first day I took it(they had risen two digits-down 3 first day that I took it:flower: Hubby may even get certified to do this b/c he thought this so good to do for the moms.


----------



## SaucySac38

That is such a lovely story (minus the clamping and cutting part)! The hubby is a bit squeamish so that the thought of encapsulation freaks him out but, reading this, I may read more and push a little harder.


----------



## modo

I am sorry you didn't get your lotus birth. It's pretty appalling they didn't listen to you :nope:


----------



## Sam Pearson

Hi Heaven,

Bummer about the cutting happening at all and being so rushed. I think the cord looks so beautiful arranged like that. I dig the idea of your hubby offering a placenta encapsulation servcie. He sounds like a lovely supportive hubby and I reckon there would be plenty of parents who would prefer somebody else do do that task for them.

Sam in Sydney


----------



## Sam Pearson

As a firm believer and promoter of this practice and a Mum who has experienced the Lotus Birth of my third child I can answer some of the queries that came up in this thread.

It doesn't take much time to care for the placenta, 10 minutes for the initial washing-drying-wrapping and 5 minutes a day and it can be done by Mum or another person. My 13yo son did it for his baby sister.

If you want to bury a salted placenta under a tree you can soak it first to remove the salt and also choose a costal plant that is salt tolerant.

Heaven, I can understand you comment about cutting up your own body but in actuality the placenta is the baby's organ right down to sharing baby's dna - it is unique in that it is the only organ that develops entirely outside of the body and if it gets eaten it's the only time I can think of that meat can be consumed without the sacrifice of life which is why sometimes people don't feel the same way about eating it as other meat and even vegetarians sometimes consume it no probs.

Torsornin, I'm very happy to answer any questions you might have. Ask away.

I'd also like to address some of the silly comments Blah11 made for the benefit of anybody reading this thread in the future. 

- Regarding the"dead meat" comment. ..when a mother births a stllborn baby nobody questions her desire to hold her baby and do with it whatever feels right to her despite that prescious baby technically being "dead meat" and to a mother who sees their baby's placenta as sacred despite it no longer functioning physically it's kind of the same - that is why your comment was so offensive.

- Sure there is no medical reason to Lotus Birth but there is no medical reason not to.

- During a Lotus Birth the placenta does not rot. It dehydrates becomes preserved. We kept our daughter's perfectly preserved placenta in a box on our bookshelf for 5 years until she was ready to bury it. I have heard of two incidences where the parents did indeed allow the placenta to rot - once through ignorance where the parents hadn't done their research or used common sense and they put the placenta in a zip lock bag!! and another Mum I know had a surgical birth and was unable to care for her baby's placenta herself and her husband refused to and so it got left untended. This is only two out of the many, many Lotus Born babies I personally know and also the stories I have read online. However, cord stumps, where the baby's cord was clamped and cut leaving an opening for bacteria, frequently rot and smell absolutely terrible. Avoiding problems during a lotus birth is as simple as air drying the placenta or keeping it wrapped as it dries in a breathable fabric and changing the dressing as required (usually once a day). Also adding salt or herbs can facilitate the drying process.

Cheers Sam in Sydney


----------



## WantingABubba

Torsornin said:


> I have real questions and want to have a real discussion about this - would you care to discuss, the good, the bad, the ugly and the unknown??? :winkwink: Really interested to see what you (and others) have to say both positive and negative and some thoughts on different things

I'm happy to answer any questions you have :thumbup:


----------



## WantingABubba

SaucySac38 said:


> Met with midwife yesterday that we decided to go with and she is completely on board with lotus birthing! I don't think I will encapsulate as I would like to plant the placenta for our baby under a fruit tree we will plant. So, freezing it is on the agenda!

Good luck sweetie! Stick to your guns, and don't let anyone take the placenta away from you and baby!


----------



## WantingABubba

heaven said:


> sleepinbeauty said:
> 
> 
> Sorry your thread has been filled with bullshit and that the doctor didn't do what you wanted. I'm not a lotus birth hopeful but I will be encapsulating when the day comes. Can't wait for more updates. :)
> 
> Thanks. Odd having to tame the thread at times, but glad I looked into it b/c I learned a lot of beautiful info.
> 
> Well we were all on board w/ docs about lotus birth or so I thought. I told nurse that I atleast wanted a delayed cutting if lotus birth was not possible.
> The nurse practically delivered my baby, not the doc. Head was out and all-then she got doc. I was appalled. Doc came in and finished and went to cut cord immediately. She clamped it, at which point I jumped and said if it was to be cut-hubby was. She gave me a weird look and said ok. Gave him scissors and he did it. I was pissed.
> 
> But have beautiful encapsulation part. We had to sign a release for it and doc told us to take it off hospital grounds immediately b/c it is a "hazard". He took it home and put in fridge. (we keep our fridge as cold as a freezer about) Hubby cleaned it while listening to reggae(which I loved while I was pregnant) and he meditated. He steamed it first with lemons. I am sensitive to ginger-so we left that out. Then he dehydrated it in an excalibur dehydrator. Someone gave it as a gift miraculously a month before birth.(they are over 300 dollars!) He then grinded it in a food processor after it was complete. He made the cord in the universe symbol instead of the heart b/c he said the "heart is a made up shape". Would have been happy w/ either:) He then put them into the capsules. (the pic only shows a portion of them)I take 3 in morn and 3 at night.I love that he did it and that he was so into it:happydance: I think the pills helped bring down my babies jaundice level the first day I took it(they had risen two digits-down 3 first day that I took it:flower: Hubby may even get certified to do this b/c he thought this so good to do for the moms.Click to expand...

So sorry to hear that :( still, sounds beautiful how you dealt with the situation. Hope you, hubby and new arrival are doing well!


----------



## NuKe

Sam Pearson said:


> As a firm believer and promoter of this practice and a Mum who has experienced the Lotus Birth of my third child I can answer some of the queries that came up in this thread.
> 
> It doesn't take much time to care for the placenta, 10 minutes for the initial washing-drying-wrapping and 5 minutes a day and it can be done by Mum or another person. My 13yo son did it for his baby sister.
> 
> If you want to bury a salted placenta under a tree you can soak it first to remove the salt and also choose a costal plant that is salt tolerant.
> 
> Heaven, I can understand you comment about cutting up your own body but in actuality the placenta is the baby's organ right down to sharing baby's dna - it is unique in that it is the only organ that develops entirely outside of the body and if it gets eaten it's the only time I can think of that meat can be consumed without the sacrifice of life which is why sometimes people don't feel the same way about eating it as other meat and even vegetarians sometimes consume it no probs.
> 
> Torsornin, I'm very happy to answer any questions you might have. Ask away.
> 
> I'd also like to address some of the silly comments Blah11 made for the benefit of anybody reading this thread in the future.
> 
> - Regarding the"dead meat" comment. ..when a mother births a stllborn baby nobody questions her desire to hold her baby and do with it whatever feels right to her despite that prescious baby technically being "dead meat" and to a mother who sees their baby's placenta as sacred despite it no longer functioning physically it's kind of the same - that is why your comment was so offensive.
> 
> - Sure there is no medical reason to Lotus Birth but there is no medical reason not to.
> 
> - During a Lotus Birth the placenta does not rot. It dehydrates becomes preserved. We kept our daughter's perfectly preserved placenta in a box on our bookshelf for 5 years until she was ready to bury it. I have heard of two incidences where the parents did indeed allow the placenta to rot - once through ignorance where the parents hadn't done their research or used common sense and they put the placenta in a zip lock bag!! and another Mum I know had a surgical birth and was unable to care for her baby's placenta herself and her husband refused to and so it got left untended. This is only two out of the many, many Lotus Born babies I personally know and also the stories I have read online. However, cord stumps, where the baby's cord was clamped and cut leaving an opening for bacteria, frequently rot and smell absolutely terrible. Avoiding problems during a lotus birth is as simple as air drying the placenta or keeping it wrapped as it dries in a breathable fabric and changing the dressing as required (usually once a day). Also adding salt or herbs can facilitate the drying process.
> 
> Cheers Sam in Sydney

what a great informative post! :thumbup:


----------



## SaucySac38

Well, lotus-birthing will have to wait. We no longer have a peanut. I will be lurking here but am just shattered.


----------



## Sam Pearson

SaucySac38 said:


> Well, lotus-birthing will have to wait. We no longer have a peanut. I will be lurking here but am just shattered.

So sorry for your loss, SaucySac38.


----------



## SaucySac38

Thank you Sam.


----------



## heaven

SaucySac38 said:


> Well, lotus-birthing will have to wait. We no longer have a peanut. I will be lurking here but am just shattered.

So sorry for your loss. We had one before our last LO too. Conceived second ovulation after(six weeks). Got acupuncture til we did every week and took herbs. Hope you are doing alright:hugs:


----------



## SaucySac38

Thank you heaven. That is encouraging. I have the cramping but very little blood now. Just waiting for it to end.


----------



## WantingABubba

SaucySac38 said:


> Well, lotus-birthing will have to wait. We no longer have a peanut. I will be lurking here but am just shattered.

I am so very sorry for your loss :cry: xx


----------



## SaucySac38

Thank you. We have come through and are ttc. I am hopeful. I like your tag line. My husband and I had a lot of discussions about circumcision. I am against it and he is on the fence.


----------



## WantingABubba

SaucySac38 said:


> Thank you. We have come through and are ttc. I am hopeful. I like your tag line. My husband and I had a lot of discussions about circumcision. I am against it and he is on the fence.

You're welcome! I am hopeful for you too. Feel free to join my TTC buddy group, if you like.

And thank you! I have done a lot of research about the topic, and am very passionate about it. It makes me so angry - we criticise others for circumcising their girls (*just* as wrong and evil) yet turn around and do the same to our little boys?! It's ludicrous, and people try and say it's not the same. Uh, yes, it is. There are some differences, but it's both an unnecessary, and painful, mutilation of an unconsenting human being.

I have lots of useful links that you can show to your husband, if you like? Is he circumcised?


----------



## SaucySac38

He is circumcised and it is family tradition. I have read a lot but would love to see links if you would send them.


----------



## WantingABubba

SaucySac38 said:


> He is circumcised and it is family tradition. I have read a lot but would love to see links if you would send them.

Oh, I see. Makes sense. Most circumcised men want their sons or don't mind if their sons are circumcised because it's all they know. It's important for him to be informed, because circumcision removes thousands of nerves, and the foreskin is a very important part of the penis.

I will GLADLY provide you with some links. I'll post them when I get home :flower:. You can also click on the 'intact genitals are a human right' link in my siggie. Thanks for caring! xx


----------



## Sam Pearson

Some traditions are meant to be broken. I also feel that anybody who has witnessed a baby being circumcised would disagree with the practice. 

Most men aren't aware of the damage done through circumcision. Circumcised men are rarely aware that their penises don't work as they should since they only get up close and personal with their own penis but anybody who has had male partners both circed and intact is in a position to compare and there is definitely a difference.

This organisation has a lot of good information.
https://www.nocirc.org/


----------



## parisa

Hi ladies:
I feel so stupid posting this. I have been looking up lotus birth all over the net and still cannot figure it out. Please explain this tonme like ur explainini it to an amateur!
I cannot figure anyting of it out.....and I am soooo intereste4d just in case I wanna go that way. Please tell me what the deal is with Lotus Birth.
You know when a baby is born? and dad cuts the cord.....does that have anything to do with it? I told u I have no clue!
Thanks ladies!


----------



## WantingABubba

parisa said:


> Hi ladies:
> I feel so stupid posting this. I have been looking up lotus birth all over the net and still cannot figure it out. Please explain this tonme like ur explainini it to an amateur!
> I cannot figure anyting of it out.....and I am soooo intereste4d just in case I wanna go that way. Please tell me what the deal is with Lotus Birth.
> You know when a baby is born? and dad cuts the cord.....does that have anything to do with it? I told u I have no clue!
> Thanks ladies!

Basically, the cord isn't cut or clamped, and the placenta and cord is allowed to fall off naturally (which will usually happen within 2-3 days). The placenta is kept dried and smelling fresh with herbs, salt and usually kept in a metal bowl or a nice placenta bag.

I'm going for one when I finally get preggo!

x


----------



## WantingABubba

SaucySac38 said:


> He is circumcised and it is family tradition. I have read a lot but would love to see links if you would send them.

Link one - what is the foreskin?

Link two - What is circumcision?

Link three - Common concerns

Link four - How much does circumcision hurt?

Link 5 - Religion and circumcision.

Link 6 - Doctors opposing circumcision

Each of these links will have links leading to other links.

HTH :flower:


----------



## parisa

WantingABubba said:


> parisa said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies:
> I feel so stupid posting this. I have been looking up lotus birth all over the net and still cannot figure it out. Please explain this tonme like ur explainini it to an amateur!
> I cannot figure anyting of it out.....and I am soooo intereste4d just in case I wanna go that way. Please tell me what the deal is with Lotus Birth.
> You know when a baby is born? and dad cuts the cord.....does that have anything to do with it? I told u I have no clue!
> Thanks ladies!
> 
> Basically, the cord isn't cut or clamped, and the placenta and cord is allowed to fall off naturally (which will usually happen within 2-3 days). The placenta is kept dried and smelling fresh with herbs, salt and usually kept in a metal bowl or a nice placenta bag.
> 
> I'm going for one when I finally get preggo!
> 
> xClick to expand...

So, I guess that after baby is born, then the placenta and cord is still attached to baby? Where ever that baby goes, placents bag needs to be carried there too? Can I ask what the benefits are, and why do women choose to do this? 
By the way, thank you so much for ur answer......and I do really hope that u become pregnant and have a super healthy little baby!


----------



## Rmar

If you go through the rest of the thread, there are many benefits listed.

Yes, the placenta goes where the baby goes but in those first few days, that isn't far. Gentle short movements are beneficial for a baby who is not used to the world. We moved DD from our bedroom to the loungeroom on day 3 for a couple of hours. Even if a lotus birth isn't done, I would probably limit movement of the baby for at least a few days. It just makes sense to me to do that. A lot of cultures say 42 days. We went a week without leaving the home.


----------



## parisa

Rmar said:


> If you go through the rest of the thread, there are many benefits listed.
> 
> Yes, the placenta goes where the baby goes but in those first few days, that isn't far. Gentle short movements are beneficial for a baby who is not used to the world. We moved DD from our bedroom to the loungeroom on day 3 for a couple of hours. Even if a lotus birth isn't done, I would probably limit movement of the baby for at least a few days. It just makes sense to me to do that. A lot of cultures say 42 days. We went a week without leaving the home.

When did u give baby the first bath? I am curious cuz my hubby mom keeps saying how she will bath my baby for 10 days in a row as soon as baby comes home. WHAT THE HELL?????? Is that not horrible for the baby skin to wash it with chemicals for ten days in a row....a newborn baby?
I know baby washes are more gentle , but no need to bath newborn ten days ina row! Right? This is my first and I am super inexperienced....


----------



## Rmar

Newborns are not dirty. They do not need a bath for at least a few days (if not more!). We gave DD a bath as a celebration when her cord fell off on day 5 but she wasn't dirty. If it is hot and sweaty where you are, a quick wipe down with a cool cloth would work but there is no need to submerse the body in water.

Babies also do not need anything but water to wash them for months. Even now, I don't use soap. Sometimes I'll add bubbles for fun.

Perhaps it is a tradition to bathe the baby for the first 10 days? There isn't any need to, that is for sure.


----------



## WantingABubba

parisa said:


> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> parisa said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies:
> I feel so stupid posting this. I have been looking up lotus birth all over the net and still cannot figure it out. Please explain this tonme like ur explainini it to an amateur!
> I cannot figure anyting of it out.....and I am soooo intereste4d just in case I wanna go that way. Please tell me what the deal is with Lotus Birth.
> You know when a baby is born? and dad cuts the cord.....does that have anything to do with it? I told u I have no clue!
> Thanks ladies!
> 
> Basically, the cord isn't cut or clamped, and the placenta and cord is allowed to fall off naturally (which will usually happen within 2-3 days). The placenta is kept dried and smelling fresh with herbs, salt and usually kept in a metal bowl or a nice placenta bag.
> 
> I'm going for one when I finally get preggo!
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> So, I guess that after baby is born, then the placenta and cord is still attached to baby? Where ever that baby goes, placents bag needs to be carried there too? Can I ask what the benefits are, and why do women choose to do this?
> By the way, thank you so much for ur answer......and I do really hope that u become pregnant and have a super healthy little baby!Click to expand...

Yep :thumbup:

The benefits are numerous, though mostly anecdotal. It is said that Lotus babies are more calmer, and very attached to their placenta.

I'm not sure about other women, as everyone has their own personal reasons for doing a Lotus birth, but for me, I want to do it as I believe, if it will come away naturally, in its own time, why cut it? Many babies show signs of distress when their cord is cut, and I don't want to do that. I also believe the placenta belongs to them, and it's better to let it leave when its ready. For me, it's mainly spiritual.

Thank you so much. That means more to me than you know :hugs:

Thanks for being interested! xx


----------



## Linzi

I've found this thread really fascinating, I wish we had done something with our kids placentas now. 

Hope others have found it informative too :flower: xx


----------



## parisa

oh wow! I am now excited cuz I am gonna actually look into it a little more.
It actually really does make sense. In my eyes, the world is always in rush....however, what is the damn rush in cutting off their cord.....right? If pregnancy is given 9 months, and is such a natural thing, then cutting the cord off just really destroys it! Let nature take its course! To be honest, I have surprised myself with this response.....I did not even know that I was capable to think this way! Kinda exciting!
I can't thank you enough. When I came here, I knew nothing! You educated me! TY!
BY the way, I have had a miscarriage before and then I was told that I may be going through early menopause cuz my estrogen was super low.....which they thought that it meant the start of menopause. We tried for a whole year and were not getting anywhere. Finally it did happen. Why am I telling u this? Becuz even in life, even in those really desperate moments when u think that it just cannot get any worse..... things happen that just make us so happy and exicted. I had that moment when I finally became prego, and i truly hope to God that ur time will come. What amazes me is how commited u r already......u have reseached and already know what kinda birth u want and everything. Good luck darling!


----------



## SaucySac38

Thank you for the information on circumcision, I am passing it along. I do not plan to encapsulate but we are keeping it to plant under a fruit tree that we will plant in our new home (once we have a baby of course). I believe in lotus birthing and preserving the placenta when it falls away.

H&H 9+ to all (and to all ttc, wtt, and ntnp - we will persevere!)


----------



## veganmama

does anyone know approx how long it takes for the placenta to fall off? i'm determined to do it anyway but just curious


----------



## Rmar

Depends on the area. If it is humid, it will take longer. 

It took 5 days during the end of Autumn which ment clothes being around the end of the cord most of the time. The last 2 days it was just hanging by a thread at that area.


----------



## WantingABubba

SaucySac38 said:


> Thank you for the information on circumcision, I am passing it along. I do not plan to encapsulate but we are keeping it to plant under a fruit tree that we will plant in our new home (once we have a baby of course). I believe in lotus birthing and preserving the placenta when it falls away.
> 
> H&H 9+ to all (and to all ttc, wtt, and ntnp - we will persevere!)

Thank you! That means a great deal to me :hugs: If you want more info, just lemme know.

And that's good :thumbup: I think I will bury the placenta when it falls off.

And we shall! I just hope it happens soon for us all :hugs:

Sorry for your loss xx


----------



## WantingABubba

parisa said:


> oh wow! I am now excited cuz I am gonna actually look into it a little more.
> It actually really does make sense. In my eyes, the world is always in rush....however, what is the damn rush in cutting off their cord.....right? If pregnancy is given 9 months, and is such a natural thing, then cutting the cord off just really destroys it! Let nature take its course! To be honest, I have surprised myself with this response.....I did not even know that I was capable to think this way! Kinda exciting!
> I can't thank you enough. When I came here, I knew nothing! You educated me! TY!
> BY the way, I have had a miscarriage before and then I was told that I may be going through early menopause cuz my estrogen was super low.....which they thought that it meant the start of menopause. We tried for a whole year and were not getting anywhere. Finally it did happen. Why am I telling u this? Becuz even in life, even in those really desperate moments when u think that it just cannot get any worse..... things happen that just make us so happy and exicted. I had that moment when I finally became prego, and i truly hope to God that ur time will come. What amazes me is how commited u r already......u have reseached and already know what kinda birth u want and everything. Good luck darling!

I love this whole message. Thank you, Parisa, your words mean more to me than you know.

Seriously, thank you so, so, so much :hugs: xxxx


----------



## parisa

WantingABubba said:


> parisa said:
> 
> 
> oh wow! I am now excited cuz I am gonna actually look into it a little more.
> It actually really does make sense. In my eyes, the world is always in rush....however, what is the damn rush in cutting off their cord.....right? If pregnancy is given 9 months, and is such a natural thing, then cutting the cord off just really destroys it! Let nature take its course! To be honest, I have surprised myself with this response.....I did not even know that I was capable to think this way! Kinda exciting!
> I can't thank you enough. When I came here, I knew nothing! You educated me! TY!
> BY the way, I have had a miscarriage before and then I was told that I may be going through early menopause cuz my estrogen was super low.....which they thought that it meant the start of menopause. We tried for a whole year and were not getting anywhere. Finally it did happen. Why am I telling u this? Becuz even in life, even in those really desperate moments when u think that it just cannot get any worse..... things happen that just make us so happy and exicted. I had that moment when I finally became prego, and i truly hope to God that ur time will come. What amazes me is how commited u r already......u have reseached and already know what kinda birth u want and everything. Good luck darling!
> 
> I love this whole message. Thank you, Parisa, your words mean more to me than you know.
> 
> Seriously, thank you so, so, so much :hugs: xxxxClick to expand...

very welcome beautiful!


----------



## JellyBeann

Wow, when I first started this thread I had to google Lotus Birth, as I'd never heard of it before, and it makes sense! I am not sure if we would do it though, but we would definitely do delayed cord clamping. I didn't do anything with my first child's placenta, and I really wish I had. But I think I will definitely encapsulate this placenta or bury it under a tree, although we are renting, so I'm not sure if that would be sensible, maybe get a huge pot and plant it and a tree in there for baby. 

Anyway, this was a beautiful thread and except for the negativity at the beginning I enjoyed every post. 

I briefly explained lotus birth to DH and he looked confused, but he is quite a spiritual person, so when I explain it better he'll 99% be on board, he's all for encapsulation!


----------



## SaucySac38

This is such a great thread. You ladies are wonderful.

Congrats Jellybean on your news!


----------



## Sam Pearson

JellyBeann said:


> I had. But I think I will definitely encapsulate this placenta or bury it under a tree, although we are renting, so I'm not sure if that would be sensible, maybe get a huge pot and plant it and a tree in there for baby.
> !

With our second baby we were living in a rental which was a beautiful 100 year old home where other babies had been born before mine (8 in total) and we buried our baby's placenta in the garden which was also lovely. It was sad to move from that house but we have driven over to show her the house that she and her sister were born in and the garden where her placenta is buried and she loved that.

When my next baby came along we were again in a rental. She was lotus born 4 days and 2 hours after her birth and she put the dried placenta in a box on the bookshelf and when she was 5 years old she had a weaning party and buried it under a mango sapling. That time we used a very large pot because the house wasn't very nice and the garden was all rocks. We brought it to the next house and then finally to this house that we are living in now which is my father's house. Along the way the mango tree got a disease and died. I was upset but my daughter, whose placenta was buried in the pot (along with two pet goldfish that died of natural causes and a little bird the cat killed), told me that it wasn't the plant but the soil that was important so we have put the soil in the garden here. Interestingly, after 2 years in the pot there was no evidence in the soil of the placenta nor the animal bones.


----------



## Sam Pearson

veganmama said:


> does anyone know approx how long it takes for the placenta to fall off? i'm determined to do it anyway but just curious

My baby took 4 days and 2 hours to release her placenta.

This is from my Lotus Birth article:

"The average time for a Lotus Birth babys cord to come off naturally is three to ten days after the birth. Research has found that there is a direct relationship between the time the cord is cut after birth and the number of days it takes for the navel to heal. When the umbilical cord is cut immediately, the average length of time required for the navel to heal is 9.56 days. When cut after the cord stops pulsing it is an average of 7.16 days. When later, as happens in a Lotus Birth, the average time is 3.75 days. "


----------



## Sam Pearson

Hey, I started a Lotus Birth support thread. If anybody is interested it is here:

https://www.babyandbump.com/home-natural-birthing/865993-lotus-birth-support-thread.html

I've put in it my lotus birth article, a list of FAQ's, my lotus birth story and recommended resources. I hope others will add more information and their own lotus birth stories to the thread.


----------



## WantingABubba

parisa said:


> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> parisa said:
> 
> 
> oh wow! I am now excited cuz I am gonna actually look into it a little more.
> It actually really does make sense. In my eyes, the world is always in rush....however, what is the damn rush in cutting off their cord.....right? If pregnancy is given 9 months, and is such a natural thing, then cutting the cord off just really destroys it! Let nature take its course! To be honest, I have surprised myself with this response.....I did not even know that I was capable to think this way! Kinda exciting!
> I can't thank you enough. When I came here, I knew nothing! You educated me! TY!
> BY the way, I have had a miscarriage before and then I was told that I may be going through early menopause cuz my estrogen was super low.....which they thought that it meant the start of menopause. We tried for a whole year and were not getting anywhere. Finally it did happen. Why am I telling u this? Becuz even in life, even in those really desperate moments when u think that it just cannot get any worse..... things happen that just make us so happy and exicted. I had that moment when I finally became prego, and i truly hope to God that ur time will come. What amazes me is how commited u r already......u have reseached and already know what kinda birth u want and everything. Good luck darling!
> 
> I love this whole message. Thank you, Parisa, your words mean more to me than you know.
> 
> Seriously, thank you so, so, so much :hugs: xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> very welcome beautiful!Click to expand...

:hugs: xx


----------

